# saturday morning tv



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

god i miss saturday morning tv.in my day we had 3channels of carttons
to watch! n.b.c.,a.b.c. and c,b,s,. cartoona all over the place.
superfreinds, land of the lost,scooby-doo,ect god the was no end. but
no,crap all you got is fox tv. one damn channel for ou kids to
watch! .ever wounder why kids have nothing better to do on the weekend
but smoke crack?then ther wa afternoon movies. superhost in my day.
bad sci-fi horror film all after noon.

i might be a bad parent but thank god my son found vidio games
instead of drugs! he's full of anger ofr the devorce and all, but
instead of drug he turns to vidios.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Loved that stuff too.
You forgot Land of the Lost...

what were those lizard creatures call? slaislaks or something?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sleestacks...


Don't forget those 70's mindbenders...The Bananasplits, Lidsville, and of course, H.R Puff 'n Stuff!

Oh, and Sigmund the Seamonster, all intertwined with School house Rock, without which, I would never have memorized my times tables.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can forget those....Just didn't do it for me..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That explains ALOT, FE! LOL!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No fair, you added school house rock after I posted!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually, I did edit it, but I swear I didn't see your post first, man.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's ok, at least you didn't call me a post whore that time ROTFLMAO


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Post Whore! LOL!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I feel much better now thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Prop Whore! LOL


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey! Don't make me turn this car around you whores!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ahhhh....the good old days of Sat. morning cartoons. I used to wake up at 5am from the age of 5-14 and grab a Coke and chips and watch TV. No one was up in my house so I ate junk in the morning when no one knew. I grew up on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, old Tom and Jerry, Bugs Bunny, Garfield, Heman, She-Ra, Thundercats, etc. and when the cartoons were over it was Saved by the Bell and California Dreams.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i remember the original X men and Silver spoons on Saturday morning. Also spiderman and Captain Kangaroo. Thems were good times. Oh dont forget transformers - I just bought my hubby a Jeep transformer for Christmas last year, He loved it.


Feld, I dont have cable, I got rid of it 2 Novembers ago, sick of the crap on TV and figured we had better things to do with our time and 95.00 per month. So far so good, Missed the olympics though and that was tough, but my mom will record specials for us and we go to the video store a lot, But I hear ya about the crap on TV now adays. I dont think there is anything wrong with Video games, as with anything, in moderation. I find its too bad that kids dont or cant play outside anymore...

I run a Girl Guide unit and find it very frustrating sometimes that they do not know how to make their own fun, like we had to as kids. Then they get bored... its the TV man, thats my take anyway....


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Its not that they don't know how to make their own fun its just that they don't want to  

I remember growing up on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtals... just it wasn't the Saturday mornings I grew up on, I lived for Friday nights on ABC... yes TGIF! A run of Boy Meets World, Teen Angel, You Wish, Sabrina the Teenage Witch and Two Guys and a Girl. 
I've just recently learned the joys of Saved by the Bell... 90's Teen TV was good...

As for TV today its just a bunch of crappy reality shows and old ideas that try and give some kind of edge to things. Don't get me started on the OC, if you want to hear this rant though just say so...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with you Claymud on the reality shows. The only reality show I watched was "The Osbournes" and I even gave that up because of all the damn whining.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

A lot of the shows people here listed were aired in my area on weekday afternoons. Transformers, Thundercats, GI Joe, He-Man were all watched religously Mon-Fri between 3-5 pm. On Saturdays it was Superfriends, Spider-man and his Amazing Friends, Looney Toons, WWF at noon followed by 4 hours of Kung-fu theater. Nevermind the countless cartoons that aired one or two seasons and were never seen or heard from again.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Ahhhh....the good old days of Sat. morning cartoons. I used to wake up at 5am from the age of 5-14 and grab a Coke and chips and watch TV. No one was up in my house so I ate junk in the morning when no one knew. I grew up on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, old Tom and Jerry, Bugs Bunny, Garfield, Heman, She-Ra, Thundercats, etc. and when the cartoons were over it was Saved by the Bell and California Dreams.


Coke and chips for breakfast? My lord, how many times did you need the dentist as a child? At least in my house we turned to the good ole sugarfree standbys like Fruity Pebbles and Alpha Bits. She-Ra Princess of Power! She could kick Heman's butt any day


----------

